# its a girl!!



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I kicked my new yr off by having both my boys in dress blues at the same time in the same place lol  they are so freakin cute!



and I'm a mom again! its a girl!!!



have a good day  god bless America.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

awwww

awesome 

looks like a proud mummy!!!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

now I have 2 boys and two girls. well rounded. the boys brought me the pick of the litters when it came to the wimmin types.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> now I have 2 boys and two girls. well rounded. the boys brought me the pick of the litters when it came to the wimmin types.


oh no not balance... can't have balance in a game of risk!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd say you done good on both counts. ::clapping::


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the good news.
You certainly raised your sons correctly. Ooo Rahh!!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Cool. How'd you like my Ship?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations, shotlady! You've done well.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats to you and the boys!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonderful. Look like good boys.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent! Job well done Shotlady.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats and all the best…..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Shotlady,
nobody needs to tell you that you have done a great job raising those two boys. But it is nice to hear so.... Great job

I'm proud of you


----------



## CAMOTANK (Dec 11, 2013)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats & God bless! All the best to the new addition & your family!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding and great to have them next to each other.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Semper Fi! Congrats.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Gotta tell ya-- 
you are a pretty lady
Are you sure that is not you on the right in the first pic?
If not, you can never deny that one!


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Only one question; Can she shoot? :smile:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks to your family for the sacrifice for the safety of our country. I truly hope our commanders only send them to war to win. Take the time to thank your boys.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

It is so nice to see good people doing positive things with their lives. You have every right to be a proud Mama!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Only one question; Can she shoot? :smile:


yes my son and I taught her, her mother and father! she is getting her masters in nursing at ucla. they have been together since 15. they went to sdsu and got their bachelors, him in polysci and criminal justice. 2 majors two minors. both with the highest gpaS!

she is very beautiful and such a sweet girl! yall should see my baby's wife shes just sweet as pie and cute cute cute!. they brought me good thinking well able wimmin types. I like that they can do with or with out the boys, and chose to so with them. that's the type you want. I suppose we all need to be saved to some extent. they come from good earned money.

the ship was beautiful I didn't get to do anything tourist. it was mom I forgot my wallet, can I have parking money, mom I forgot my gloves. oh shit oh shit. he put the whole event together with 40 guests and a catered party afterwards in a nice garden. I didn't have to get in there and do it. he did it and gave me the bill


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome, I would say lucky wimmin types to find such great young men. THANK GOD that these young men and women are our future. 
Next question, do the girls enjoy motorcycles like you?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

not so much, I bought them leathers and helmets and cool gloves and boots and jackets... they like pillion on occasion... but the boys do  I have to knock ants down a bit he wants the 600 ninja. im thinking sv650 is good 1st fun and twisty/ track fun 1st bike. I will drag the other one through admo tours.com. im in a lot of their pictures on their website. they say im their all time favorite customer. ill take him on a couple day super easy dirt bike rally for good measure at el mirage. ill take the baby too.

in march I head back to front sight as I missed my fall goings to I could import all these people and manage this shin dig! ill need to hit el mirage with the boys in april. but im sure ants will have his orders to scoot before that. Bradley will get out in june, bless sweet baby jesus and start college. His wife and he have a beautiful 5 bed home in santa maria I hope he gets some schooling, but he may go directly for the sheriffs dept.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the bradleys bride is rather cute as well.



they like fashion, adventure & their pocket Pomeranians- both are good with guns, can tolerate a bike ride and prepping and love education. just nice decent kids.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It sounds like you taught your boys to pick the right women. May you live to see your great grand children and theirs as well.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sons usually pick women just like mom. Congrats.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That is true. Men are drawn to women more like mom and women are drawn to men like their dads. 

I don't know what happened with my daughter.... she married a Mexican! ha ha ha. He is a lot like I was. Quiet and totally in control, of himself and his domain. neither of us (David or me) ever raised our voice to our children and most of the time he is smiling. He is a good man for her and she is a good woman for him. Lots of love and talking without confrontation.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Sons usually pick women just like mom. Congrats.


Damn, ya beat me to it. It is the truth though, and what great mom they have!


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Only one word comes to mind. AWESOME


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That is true. Men are drawn to women more like mom and women are drawn to men like their dads.
> 
> I don't know what happened with my daughter.... she married a Mexican! ha ha ha. He is a lot like I was. Quiet and totally in control, of himself and his domain. neither of us (David or me) ever raised our voice to our children and most of the time he is smiling. He is a good man for her and she is a good woman for him. Lots of love and talking without confrontation.


it was so hard. I had my dad out this weekend for the event. he had always just been lewd and crude I never really much paid attention to the words. I did this time. and hes like he thinks hes eddie murphy or something always being funny always making comments to me about me being a bitch or a whore. well, hes just being funny, but its not funny anymore, it never was. its devestating and I made this point exactly. fathers are supposed to set the bar, the standard. which explains why I had no standards lol. but to have moved past it. it was a nice weekend as far as good pictures.... but I melted down on his ass and had to restrain myself from taking his inventory. and about two sentences in I realized I was dealing with a broken drunk fixin to cry. so I backed off but made it very clear I didn't find his words/ behavior to be very nice at all. but I learned a lot by listening to his words. a lot into understanding myself.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

shotlady said:


> it was so hard. I had my dad out this weekend for the event. he had always just been lewd and crude I never really much paid attention to the words. I did this time. and hes like he thinks hes eddie murphy or something always being funny always making comments to me about me being a bitch or a whore. well, hes just being funny, but its not funny anymore, it never was. its devestating and I made this point exactly. fathers are supposed to set the bar, the standard. which explains why I had no standards lol. but to have moved past it. it was a nice weekend as far as good pictures.... but I melted down on his ass and had to restrain myself from taking his inventory. and about two sentences in I realized I was dealing with a broken drunk fixin to cry. so I backed off but made it very clear I didn't find his words/ behavior to be very nice at all. but I learned a lot by listening to his words. a lot into understanding myself.


Getting past that sort of stuff is the hard part. But it sure feels good later. I became not what others expected me to be but what I wanted to be. I do understand.

Look at the person you have become and what you have taught your boys. Ya did good ::clapping::


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried my hardest to teach my kids that there was a big difference between their mother and the addict that lived with us. My daughter has a need to fix her and I think she is finally realizing that only mom could have fixed it and that is not likely to happen. It's hard on both my kids but my son got the message a long time ago and just let her be who she was. It's still a tough thing to grow up that way. Well, shotlady, If I was your dad I would be proud as punch. Heck, I'm not your dad but I am still proud of you and how you have made your life. 

You are great! (God doesn't make junk) and that father is proud of you too.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I find myself in unchartered territory. with a voice and opinion and a need to hit some one in the throat with a shovel lol 
ive never had those things. I was always just nice and funny, stoic and offer people grace- and excuses for their behaviors.
I find myself ashamed that I couldn't muster the grace. grace regardless how hard I always found just a little. god didn't even offer me cooth, the second choice to grace lol.
im embarassed, ashamed some what or is it just that its new and im made to believe that making and standing by my boundries is shameful?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im embarassed, ashamed some what or is it just that its new and im made to believe that making and standing by my boundries is shameful?


Never be ashamed of being right.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You have to face what you are dealing with and understand that making excuses is enabling the corrupt behavior. Don't stand for it and don't excuse it. It is the only way that he will ever face it. My kids had to get to the point where she wasn't allowed around the children and then my son-in-law told his mother-in-law that she could not talk to his wife without his permission. He stuck to it too! I was never so proud. He stood up to her and protected my daughter. He had my respect before that but after that he had it in spades. Their mom got a grip and decided that she didn't want to lose what was left of her family and behaves herself around the family now. I think we are finally getting through to my daughter that her mom is a casualty of the addict and will never be there the way she is for her kids. I've got some of the best kids in the world!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations to the proud Mama!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

familial situations are sticky. im not used to them. well, as usual my boys make me proud. thank you all for your nice comments.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm happy for your growing family Shotlady. Of the type America needs more of too.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Congrats and well done... looks like you raised two winners there we are all proud of our nations warriors serving...Well Done!!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Congratulations, Shotlady. Your sons are handsome, and thier other halves are very cute. You did a good job raising your sons. And sounds like they made good choices. Thank them, for me, for thier service. Payers that they continue in safety and peace.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hooyah thats a fine bunch shotlady


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats Shotlady. great looking family you have there. Thank your sons for their service to our country, for me ok?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sure will thank yall for your niceness!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

As a Marine and a Marines Dad Congratulations!


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Very Very Nice!
Good luck to the happy couple.


----------



## SurvivalGearPrep (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------

